# Le Bluetooth



## spaceiinvaders (27 Avril 2010)

Hello tout le monde !

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une application facilitant la connexion au Bluetooth (comme SFR Wi-Fi).
J'utilise le Bluetooth dans un Touareg, et il y'a l'option " téléphone " automatique avec toutes les marques de téléphone hormis celui de la pomme. (quand est-ce que les gens s'adapteront à la perfection ?... )
Il faut donc à chaque fois que je rentre dans la voiture et la démarre, allez sur mon iphone  puis réglage/réseau/bluetooth et cliquer sur le réseau bluetooth de la voiture pour qu'il se connecte, sinon le iPhone ne passe donc pas par le système.

Alors existe t-il une application permettant de facilité cette tâche ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

